# Tour of Britain *****spolier***** (possibly)



## Fiona N (11 Sep 2011)

I've just been looking in detail at today's route in the ToB and it's a bit odd - the 1st King of the Mountain prize isn't on the steep(-ish) winding ascent from Traquair but the climb above Mary Loch over to Tweedsmuir which, in my memory from April, is not as steep apart from a ramp at the start. Then there's a truly evil descent - if you thought anything in the Tour (de France) or the Giro was bad, this is steeper and narrower and unless they've resurfaced it since April when I was there, badly potholed. I descended it on a dry day and it's one of those descents I really wouldn't want to do in the wet - at least not on a road bike - and I'm not exactly fainthearted about descending. The second KoM is fairly shortly after at the top of the long gentle slog up the Devil's Beeftub on the Moffat road. It's so gentle, I'd be surprised if the peleton notices it unless there's a screaming headwind (admittedly likely today) but they'll have had that all the way from Tweedsmuir so it's less of a King of the Mountains than King of the Headwinds  Still, should be a testing day and hopefully some good racing 


I'm at Kendal's start tomorrow, marshalling - anyone else be there?


----------



## DTD (11 Sep 2011)

No but I'll be at the finish in Blackpool


----------



## raindog (11 Sep 2011)

Cav got it, Tennant 2nd. Look forward to seeing the vid.


----------



## Mista Preston (11 Sep 2011)

raindog said:


> Cav got it, Tennant 2nd. Look forward to seeing the vid.



is this being shown on TV at all?


----------



## martint235 (11 Sep 2011)

Highlights are on ITV4


----------



## Rob500 (11 Sep 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> is this being shown on TV at all?



ITV4 @ 19:00 tonight.


----------



## Telemark (11 Sep 2011)

We were milling around the start area, will post some photos later.

As a bonus, we met HLaB  - good to see you, it's been ages & sorry we had to run off!

T


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2011)

Telemark said:


> We were milling around the start area, will post some photos later.
> 
> As a bonus, we met HLaB  - good to see you, it's been ages & sorry we had to run off!
> 
> T


Nice to see you again  I sticking away from the above posts till I've saw the highlights


----------



## mr Mag00 (11 Sep 2011)

will be the first year since it re-launced i have not been able to get to a stage


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2011)

I'm going to be in London for the finale hopefully.


----------



## oldfatfool (11 Sep 2011)

Just watching the highlights, is it just me who thinks 'how bloody embarrasing?'

I have driven over various mountain sections of both the giro and TdF and in every case the road service is better than our main roads. We haven't even bothered to fill in the bloody pot holes let alone resurfaced  I'm surprised they aren't riding MTB's


----------



## mr Mag00 (11 Sep 2011)

yh yh we are shoot


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2011)

Oh the thread wasn't really a spoiler 

I've never done the Talla reservoir climb but it appears to be from the flatter side. I have done the Devil's Beeftub and I was surprised that it was classified a climb, I did it last year and I can't recall any serious climbing. There are so many good climbs in that area and they seemed to have missed them all.

And I agree with Oldfatfool above, the roads looked very poor


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 Sep 2011)

I went up to the Meggethead 'summit' this morning, there were a fair few folk to cheer them on, and the wind was a definite Gale 8 with frequent squally showers, straight down the hill, not the best conditions. Those minor roads are probably in better shape than the main roads tbh, but that descent down Talla hill has some broken edges and is very narrow. Would be a really good stage route in sunny and calm weather.


----------



## Willo (11 Sep 2011)

Looked a tough day in that weather on those roads. Good to see strong teams put out for this which will make for some good racing hopefully, if not a bit nervy in the treacherous conditions.with world c'ship next up! Particularly nice to see Htc in action for one last time.


----------



## Telemark (11 Sep 2011)

Here are some pictures ... 





Thor Hushovd signing in.



and cycling off.




Mark Cavendish being interviewed




Jens Voigt being asked how his team's name is pronounced correctly



The kids of the local cycling club very effectively neutralising the start  




The peloton on its way out of Peebles



Mark Renshaw (?)




Mick Rogers (Sky) and a Rabobank rider saying hello ... (thanks to ILB for ID!)


Another Sky rider ... anybody recognise him? Dowsett (thanks again ILB  )

T (&HJ)


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2011)

Telemark said:


> [attachment=5112SCF2252s.jpg]
> Another Sky rider ... anybody recognise him?
> 
> T (&HJ)



It could be Dowsett or Cummings ?

PS your pics are far better than my blurs on the camera phone


----------



## iLB (11 Sep 2011)

first sky rider is mick rogers and second one down is dowsett


----------



## Telemark (11 Sep 2011)

Thanks ILB, I've updated my captions above.  

I've got plenty more photos if you want another challenge!  
I'll try to find some spare time to re-size a few more tomorrow evening.

T


----------



## iLB (11 Sep 2011)

no worries, well done for standing out in that weather to get the shots!


----------



## aberal (11 Sep 2011)

HLaB said:


> It could be Dowsett or Cummings ?
> 
> PS your pics are far better than my blurs on the camera phone



I was there too. Judging from the pics, somewhere between the two of you. I didn't manage to get a single decent shot - too many people milling about. But the atmosphere was great and it was nice to catch glimpses of Cav & Thor and others. Watched it on ITV4 tonight and it was strange to watch these guys on roads which are so familiar. It does all seem a tad amateurish compared to the TdF mind you.


----------



## raindog (12 Sep 2011)

great pics Telemark - isn't it great to see the rainbow jersey racing in the UK?

yesterday's stage here

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xeb_6Dt6ks


----------



## WychwoodTrev (12 Sep 2011)

I am going down to watch on friday hoping to see the start jump in car and catch them mid route then get to the finnish. Any one on here about on friday ?


----------



## andylaw79 (12 Sep 2011)

Can't see it being a sprinters day today. I could be wrong. 

The wind on the Prom is ferocious (currently around 40mph gusting to 65-70) this morning, and with the course change that takes them from north to south they'll be right into it going into the finish. 

Should be an interesting day's riding.


----------



## Leaway2 (12 Sep 2011)

The Tour website isn't up to much!


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2011)

Kilo to Go twitter feeds say today's stage has been cancelled ?


----------



## sdr gb (12 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Kilo to Go twitter feeds say today's stage has been cancelled ?



Cycling Weekly website confirms todays stage cancelled due to adverse weather conditions.


----------



## raindog (12 Sep 2011)

Yes, today's stage is off due to high winds apparently.

EDIT
crossed post


----------



## kendalcottages (12 Sep 2011)

Hello from Kendal.

Sadly the stage is off as already posted, but they did do a couple of laps around town. I hope to pictures up shortly...


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (12 Sep 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> is this being shown on TV at all?



Hi to you all out there. Unless I am missing something, Sky Sport is not listing the Tour of Britain at all.
It is only Highlights on ITV 4.
I am intrigued to see that Stage 8A ( ITT) is only an 8.8km event or 5.5 miles listed as London-London. For the Love of God that is only the same as my local "get my knees working again circuit". From home,out and back takes in the 'Pimbo Circuit' used by a local club I used this circuit after my Total Left Knee replacement was do in November 2007 & also two arthroscopes on my Right Knee . Any adjustments made too the bikes are also Road Tested on this circuit.


----------



## raindog (12 Sep 2011)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> I am intrigued to see that Stage 8A ( ITT) is only an 8.8km event or 5.5 miles listed as London-London. For the Love of God that is only the same as my local "get my knees working again circuit".


It's pretty short for a TT - more like a prologue - but that's just the morning event. The afternoon is a sort of 10 lap crit of the same circuit. Sounds like an interesting day's spectating for anyone lucky enough to be there.


----------



## kendalcottages (12 Sep 2011)

Hi everyone

Some shots of them going round Kendal today.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.219272148130088.55575.100001419133202&l=fc2633e5fe&type=1


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2011)

kendalcottages said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Some shots of them going round Kendal today.
> http://www.facebook....2633e5fe&type=1



Nice Pics 

I did notice however, a lot of them are riding several abreast, in the middle of the road, not in the farcility and probably don't pay road tax either


----------



## BrumJim (12 Sep 2011)

HLaB said:


> Nice Pics
> 
> I did notice however, a lot of them are riding several abreast, in the middle of the road, not in the farcility and probably don't pay road tax either




At least they are all wearing helmets..


----------



## kendalcottages (12 Sep 2011)

Don't worry... there were police on motorbikes on hand to deal with any offences committed.


----------



## Fiona N (12 Sep 2011)

I was pretty glad they didn't race today as it's severely wild - really strong gusts of wind - and I was told that the finish at Blackpool was being pounded by waves over the Promenade. 

Better luck tomorrow, hopefully


----------



## Dilbert (12 Sep 2011)

Fiona N said:


> I was pretty glad they didn't race today as it's severely wild - really strong gusts of wind - and I was told that the finish at Blackpool was being pounded by waves over the Promenade.
> 
> Better luck tomorrow, hopefully



It was quite wild on the prom this afternoon. We did a ToB special sky ride this morning and it was hard going at times, especially on the front at St Annes where we were cycling into a sandstorm. The wind seemed to have go up when we got back, and the airport is showing 38mph and I suspect that is steady and that there are gusts on top of that. The finish wasn't wet as far as I could tell but water was starting to come over the sea wall a bit, and some of the gusts were very strong.


----------



## Oxo (12 Sep 2011)

Went up to Kirkby Longsdale this morning and then drove part of the race route across to the M6. In places the road was covered with with bits of trees, rubbish etc. Definitely not safe for racing.


----------



## mummra (12 Sep 2011)

This was my view coming out of work today.
Not very clear but it's the Leopard Trek coach and the Vacansoleil mechanic's truck.
Further round the corner behind the hotel was the Garmin coach & truck and HTC camper van & truck.
Went for a wander round at lunch. 
Plenty of very nice carbon on show.
Saw a few riders going out for a quick ride (apparently some were spotted turning round when they started riding into the wind - big girls and a few were spotted riding into the dry ski slope nearby?????)
Shame I'm working tomorrow so I'm going to miss the stage if it's even run.
There are plenty of branches across the roads round here.


----------



## Telemark (12 Sep 2011)

iLB said:


> no worries, well done for standing out in that weather to get the shots!




it was quite pleasant actually, just threatening to rain  

T


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2011)

Telemark said:


> it was quite pleasant actually, just threatening to rain
> 
> T



I got a few light showers as I headed to Innerleithen but I can't recall anything of note as I went north, except half an hour after I got home. From the ITV4 photos it looks like it rained almost constantly on route to Dumfries.


----------



## Telemark (12 Sep 2011)

some more photos from the start of Stage 1 at Peebles ... most need identifying!  






























A shiny team bus - there were quite a few from the bigger outfits! I liked the riders' names on the Garmin bus ... the others only had sponsors' names as far as I could see ...

T


----------



## coffeejo (16 Sep 2011)

My (not very good) photos from the 'off' in Taunton for the start of stage 6.






More here:- photobucket.com/tourofbritain2011


----------



## Spinney (16 Sep 2011)

coffeejo said:


> My (not very good) photos from the 'off' in Taunton for the start of stage 6.
> 
> More here:- photobucket.com/tourofbritain2011



What made Cav stick his lip out?


----------



## coffeejo (16 Sep 2011)

I don't know: he was being interviewed at the time. Not long after, he picked up the wrong bike. Jon-Tiernan Locke's, in fact!


----------



## zizou (16 Sep 2011)

Ned Boulting tweeted this video of Bernhard Eisel 

http://www.twitvid.com/NKVZU


----------



## PpPete (16 Sep 2011)

They don't usually make team change announcements in the middle of a stage, do they ?


----------



## frank9755 (16 Sep 2011)

I've just watched the highlights of today's stage. I was a bit surprised at the inept way the Sky guys handled the finish! 

Boom was holding his own in the group chasing the lone leader but had no team mates to help him, until, with just a few hundred metres to go, two Sky riders hit the front at speed, giving Boom the perfect lead-out, allowing him to catch the leader and putting him in position to claim the stage victory which seals the race for him. Then the Sky guys overdo the final corner with one of them smashing into a crash barrier!

With Thomas crashing badly earlier on, they haven't had a great tour.


----------



## HLaB (16 Sep 2011)

coffeejo said:


> My (not very good) photos from the 'off' in Taunton for the start of stage 6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than my effort in Peebles, thanks for sharing


----------



## Willo (16 Sep 2011)

Really enjoying watching this yr's race and have finally caught up on sky+. Talking of sky, the post race discussion seemed to point the blame for the crashbat the other rider where I thought Thomas was at least equally to blame given he moved significantly in an attempt to go through the gap


----------



## frank9755 (17 Sep 2011)

Willo said:


> Talking of sky, the post race discussion seemed to point the blame for the crashbat the other rider where I thought Thomas was at least equally to blame given he moved significantly in an attempt to go through the gap



I thought the same. I think the etiquette with crashes is that you just accept them and get on rather than try to apportion blame. However I did feel sorry for Bibby. He was having the race of his life, someone crashes into him and he comes off worst, and then the commentators say it was his fault! One could note that Sky puts more money into the sport than Motorpoint! 

Did you notice the way that Bibby's carbon (front) wheel just folded in half underneath him as he crashed? It may have led to him coming down more heavily on his shoulder - if his wheel had been able to roll just a couple of yards as he was falling he might have had a softer landing. 

I was sort of thinking of getting some carbon racing wheels but seeing that has put me right off!


----------



## crisscross (17 Sep 2011)

I know Ian a little and he will be as equally hurt by those comments as by the crash.

It seemed a pretty straightforward racing accident to me - albeit a pretty spectacular one.

To come off like Bibby did, manage to get up and find yourself in front of a herd of chraging bulls on bikes must be incredibly scary.

He's a great lad and looked like he was going to finish pretty high up the GC table this year.


----------



## sheddy (21 Sep 2011)

BTW, did anyone notice if the final TOB winners result was actually announced on National TV ?


----------



## philk56 (21 Sep 2011)

I don't know about national TV but there was no mention of it in Monday's London Evening Standard, which I found quite surprising. I did email them to ask why, it being a major free sporting event held in London, two British stage winners, etc but have had no reply...


----------



## steephill (21 Sep 2011)

It got a passing mention with clip on the BBC breakfast news.


----------



## Andy84 (21 Sep 2011)

The BBC website had an article about the roads being closed!


----------

